# Custom predator call makers



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I recently bought a call from Carver Predator Calls and really like it. Are there any other call makers around that make good custom predator calls that i should look into? I plan to buy more calls from Carver, but wouldn't mind trying a few others as well. Any leads would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

There are a lot of custom call makers out there. Are you looking for ones from Utah? I can give you a list of ones I recommend. Kerry Carver is probably one of the best. I have a lot of his calls. He is a good friend also. I have quite a collection of calls. 
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/fo ... =30&page=1


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

hey reb you sent the link for the members vote poll on the 17 hmr lol its all good though puts him in the general vacinity all you have to do is click the forums and then scroll down to the custom calls and try not to go broke lol its very hard not to do with all the great call builders good luck surfing


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Not sure how that happened. I copied the custom call link. I have fixed it though.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Works now. Thanks Reb.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Don't forget about 1 of our own, Weasel Game Calls. I own a few of them and they are great. He'll voice them to your liking and it takes about 1 day to ship. Look up the screen name WeaselBrandGameCalls or something like that and send him a pm. 

ps. Weasel is a great guy!!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes Weasel makes an excellant call also. He is another one that is right here in Utah. I just bought another one of his.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I will look into the weasel calls. reb, which ones do you prefer?


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

All the calls I have bought and have sound great. I dont have room on my lanyard for all of them I like. On my lanyard I put Carver calls and calls made by Stone Coyote Calls out of Ohio. Rudy makes a real nice sounding call. He came out with a new tone board he calls the bunny bomb. It is real easy to blow.


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, guys. Utah has a lot of call makers. I've never had a bad call from any of them.

* I have added 14 new calls to my webpage. Everything from truck calls to gift calls.


----------



## mikeymike (Nov 23, 2010)

now mister weasel you wouldnt happen to be the maker of the wounded weasel would you


----------



## WeaselBrandGameCalls (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, the Wounded Weasel is mine. I just added 5 of them to my webpage.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your input! I feel like I have been pointed in the right direction. Might have to order myself a couple Christmas presents.....


----------

